# Venison burgers



## skguy2 (Jan 12, 2019)

A buddy of mine gave me two pounds of venison stew meat and was thinking of grinding it and making burgers. What meat and spices should I mix in with it? I have never eaten venison. He also gave me some bacon but that is going to be used for breakfast or bacon cheese burgers. Thanks for your help.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 12, 2019)

If you don’t like plain venison you can always mix it with equal parts of burger. Or even some ground pork. Grinding up some bacon and putting it in there will give you great fat and flavor as well. 

As far as seasoning I just season them like a normal burger. 

Good luck 
Scott


----------



## skguy2 (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 13, 2019)

Not a problem. I’d start with 50/50 venison and ground chuck. Venison is real lean and needs some fat. 

Scott


----------



## skguy2 (Jan 13, 2019)

I’ll have to go through the freezer to see what I have for meats.


----------



## skguy2 (Jan 13, 2019)

I know I have Hamburg but unsure of the fat content. I think I have a boneless pork butt too.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 13, 2019)

In venison any fat helps. It’s so lean if you cook it by itself I’d suggest medium rare burgers. It gets pretty dry fast.

Scott


----------



## skguy2 (Jan 13, 2019)

I found some 90/10 ground beef and some country ribs in the freezer. I must have cooked the pork butt. I don’t eat or cook country ribs. Someone gave them to me.


----------



## LanceR (Jan 13, 2019)

We use either beef or pork fat with ground venison depending on what we're making.  For burgers or for sausage that would normally be beef we use beef fat.  For sausages for which we would normally use pork we add pork fat.  We don't add other meats as we want to preserve the flavor of the venison.

For the quantity you are dealing with using a food processor to pulse the lean meat to your desired size and then pulsing the fat separately to a slightly smaller particle size works well.  The colder the meat and fat are the cleaner it will cut or grind.  Gently fold the lean and fat together to keep you burger tender.

I would avoid mixing the venison and the 90/10 as 90/10 is already more lean than most folks want in a burger.  One technique that can work well for your small quantity would be to grind/process the venison and gently fold in some melted butter before grilling your burgers.  Don't be shy with the butter.  Even six ounces will still be around 82-83% lean and should lead to a moist and tasty burger.  Much leaner and you risk dry mealy burgers.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 13, 2019)

Yeah 90/10 isn’t much....

Grind up a pound of those country ribs and mix them in. They have a lot of fat. Or if you don’t want that much pork in them try to trim some of the fat off them and mix that with the venison. Any fat will help. 

Hope to see some pics soon!

Scott


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 14, 2019)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> If you don’t like plain venison you can always mix it with equal parts of burger. Or even some ground pork. Grinding up some bacon and putting it in there will give you great fat and flavor as well.
> 
> As far as seasoning I just season them like a normal burger.
> 
> ...


Deer Bacon Burger is great. I take a few hind quarters every year and have bacon burger made. Love it!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 14, 2019)

skguy2 said:


> A buddy of mine gave me two pounds of venison stew meat and was thinking of grinding it and making burgers. What meat and spices should I mix in with it? I have never eaten venison. He also gave me some bacon but that is going to be used for breakfast or bacon cheese burgers. Thanks for your help.


Go straight venison and bacon ends. Grind all with nothing else. Its great.


----------



## 275 (Jan 14, 2019)

This is one of the things that has no right or wrong answer. I've tried everything from 100% venison to 50/50 ven/pork. For me the money spot is 80/20 venison/pork. I've also moved toward fatty pork cuts rather than just pork fat.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 15, 2019)

SKG2,A 75/25 venison to pork will be good OR a nice venison stew in a crock pot would be real tasty!


----------



## ptaylortx (Jan 20, 2019)

I prefer 20% bacon ends in my burger. I don't even salt when grilling them. Just a little coarse ground black pepper. Wonderful stuff.


----------

